# Hi everyone



## jerry balmes (Nov 10, 2013)

My name is Jerry. I am 62 yrs old. I live at Higgins Lake in northern Michigan. I am a hunter and have made jerky for over 30 yrs. Two years ago I started making my own sausage. I make and smoke venison sausage. I make fresh breakfast and hot Itialian sausage. I have smoked meats in two different smokers the last few years. One is a large gas BBQ converted to a smoker and the other is a kettle type.I have smoked ribs, jerky, sausage, whole turkeys etc. One thing evades me, the receipe to make the Kowalski Hunters sausage. The closest I have come is a Polish Kabonsky. Anyone got something better?


----------



## columbian (Nov 10, 2013)

Jerry:

Are you talking about "kielbasa?"

Lots of people pronounce it "kabassy"


----------



## jerry balmes (Nov 10, 2013)

Kabonsky is a traditional sausage typically made with wild game and smoked.


----------



## gary s (Nov 10, 2013)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything   .........  *[/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]

ReplyQuote  Multi


----------



## columbian (Nov 10, 2013)

Never knew that. Thanx for the info.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 10, 2013)

welcome.png



__ miamirick
__ Oct 6, 2013


----------



## seenred (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi Jerry...welcome!  I'm not familiar with the sausages of which you speak, but post that question over in the sausage forum and someone can probably help.

Red


----------



## jerry balmes (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks Red.


----------

